# Architect of Fate *SPOILERS* - confused



## SolidusPRime (Aug 23, 2010)

So I just finished reading this, and I enjoyed it, but must say I am just a little confused by the ending.

It seems to me that the thing Cyrus was dealing with in "Fateweaver" was obviously Kairos, but then in "Accursed Eternity" the thing they fight laughs at the inquisitor for wrongly believing he was Fateweaver.

Was he lying to the inquisitor? Was the thing Cyrus dealing with lying to him? Did I miss something somewhere?

I like how to book looped back onto itself.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Fateweaver became the Accursed Eternity, he is the ship. That other Daemon was likely another that entered the ship and became trapped, same as the Star Dragons.


LotN


----------



## SolidusPRime (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, that makes a little more sense.

I remember when it was describing Fateweaver become the ship, something about he had no other choice; It was either that or go back to the warp, which he was trying to avoid.

Still, it was confusing, because 


The 'other' demon was a Lord of Change.
They described him as needing people onboard to manifest. When they were gone, so was he.
He interacted with the other 'trapped' time period. (Which ended up being the crew from Fateweaver)
There was also a point after the inquisitor called him Fateweaver, that he said something like "Not exactly". Or "We used to be" or something like similar. Do you think that demon and the ship combined represented the two heads, the same way that the astropath and Hekate were its two heads?

Going to have to flip through that part again tonight at home.


----------

